
What's awful about being a {software engineer, tech lead, manager}? - martinp
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2016/04/whats-awful-building-software.html
======
abc_lisper
As an engineer, my biggest disappointment is this:

I rarely get to work on any algorithms, my work (for 10 years now) mostly
involves wiring different things together and controlling problem/code
complexity.

Why are algorithms popular in interviews, again?

~~~
noir_lord
To show the intelligence of the interviewer I think.

